# Nasa scrap toll



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 6, 2017)

So, I was fortunate enough to get this lot of material to run.
It was significantly easier to do than the silicon scrap, as there was nothing that required incineration. Just leaching, ar, and the usual stuff.



The stuff as soon as i got it



First run with the pieces in nitric, processors in ar, and pins in nitric.
Most of the pieces of the "virgin" packages were on stainless. Some of these ensed up shedding their foils easily, others weren't as kind.



End of the second leach.
Ar on processors was complete
A lot of big foil chunks from the virgins, a glorious site.
Yet still some of the empty packages would not give up their gold foils. So i tried something else.
I decanted the spent nitric, added some new. Got it to around 35% -45% concentration and added a very small amount of diluted sulfuric acid to it. It quickly went to work. Had it been more than 1/3 full, it would have boiled over.. So, should you try that trick, be careful.



Some pieces of the empty packages would not give up the foils no matter what, so I just dissolved it all in ar until there was no more metal. And then went about my business. Denox with sulfamic, and precipitate. Instead of using smb I chose to use copperas as the solution was very dirty. After settling a night, I gave it it's own stock pot to make sure I got every bit of the gold down.

If you are curious how I kept the lot's separate, simple, I used numbered beakers and buckets. 1 for silicon, 2 for nasa.

I will upload more pictures to this after I get home from picking up my nieces and nephew from school.


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice job brother!!!!


----------



## anachronism (Apr 6, 2017)

Good job Chris. FYI - dry wipe markers used on those purdy little squares on the beakers work wonders .


----------



## kernels (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice, I am enjoying these threads of yours. Keep it up.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 6, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Good job Chris. FYI - dry wipe markers used on those purdy little squares on the beakers work wonders .



Thank you guys, the praise means a lot coming from you guys. It truly does.

And thats good to know about the dry erase markers, I have been using permanent marker on the glass and cleaning it off with acid. But, now I have a new trick! Thank you kindly.

And kernels, I will keep the threads coming as long as I have tolls to do. When I am refining for myself though, I usually dont take a lot of pictures just because its adding more work! :lol: 

But, I will update this and the other thread with a few more pictures here shortly (since I will be stuck inside with the kiddos).
I have a LOT of them, but will save noxx and the forum at least SOME bandwidth :wink:


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 6, 2017)

Acetone cleans off sharpie immediately, but keep that stuff away from your acids lest you have a death wish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadesrc (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 6, 2017)

wadesrc said:


> Thank you for posting this!



Thank you guys for the opportunity. I have some more pictures, just need the time to crop them down to a much much smaller size so I dont use all the forum's bandwidth thus month. :twisted: 

It was a once in a lifetime gig, really, and I will probably never have the chance to run something as unique as this lot was. So again, I thank you kindly.

Get the third amigo talked into keeping the metal next time, and I will double refine it and send some beautiful buttons. 
...nothing quite like holding a pure gold button with a beautiful pipe/sink in it. ...every time I finish one I let my son's see it and hold it. Seeing the look on their faces is priceless. And, my eldest goes "wow daddy, soo heavy!" every time! :lol: 
That alone makes it all worth it


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 6, 2017)

Yep, nice work man!

I know that ugly old scrap was probably a major pain in the booty and I'm sure you hated every minute of it. But kudos on seeing it through anyways.

Now, I know what you're​ thinking and the answer is no. I would never have scrap envy!! :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: 

Looks great, Topher!


----------



## wadesrc (Apr 7, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> wadesrc said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for posting this!
> ...



Chris, I appreciate you taking the time to talk to a gold scrap ignorant stranger and what you did is going to make a sad situation a little brighter for the family.

Thank You seems inadequate because You and the others on this forum are pretty dang Awesome!


----------



## joekbit (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice, I have so much NASA scrap, a guess would be a ton.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 7, 2017)

joekbit said:


> Nice, I have so much NASA scrap, a guess would be a ton.



You lucky, lucky dog you!

You want some help, I know a guy :wink:


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

Shoot I know a couple guys. Lol :wink: Just messy with ya buddy.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

:lol: I'd be happy to find one little piece just to put in a frame!! :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> :lol: I'd be happy to find one little piece just to put in a frame!! :lol:


Ya no doubt. That would be cool!!


----------



## wadesrc (Apr 7, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I'd be happy to find one little piece just to put in a frame!! :lol:
> ...



I might just do that because I didn't have the heart to send them all to the beaker. . .


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

You know for a small golden fee, I could build you a right nice shadow box :shock:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

Just the right amount of shadow and light in that photo. I might just frame that! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 10, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Just the right amount of shadow and light in that photo. I might just frame that! :mrgreen:


No doubt!!!


----------

